# Mount Saint Mary's May 2012



## Wakey Lad (Jun 22, 2012)

Mount Saint Mary’s
Mount St Mary's is one of the architectural treasures of the city of Leeds. It is a grade two (starred) listed building dating from 1853. The laying of the foundation stone was an act of faith in itself as the founders of the church, the missionary order of the Oblates of Mary Immaculate had little idea as to where the money was to be found to complete the building. The church stands high on the crest of Richmond Hill and can be seen from many parts of the city. The slope below the church had been known for hundreds of years as 'the Bank'.

For many, Mount St Mary's is the Famine Church, the original chapel was established at a time when Ireland was only beginning to recover from the Great Hunger brought on by the failure of the potato crop in successive years from 1845 to 1851. Hundreds of families, many of them suffering from the effects of starvation and 'famine fever, found some in what became Mount St Mary's parish.

The story of how the church came to be established in the first place, on the initiative of men from the neighbouring St Saviour's Anglican church who were received into the Roman Catholic Church is more than just a footnote in English Church history. These were the people who persuaded the Oblates of Mary Immaculate to establish a chapel in Richmond Street, the Bank.

It is impossible to calculate the contribution that Mount St Mary's made in creating a community out of the mass of desperate refugees who found themselves living on the Bank or in other parts of the parish. It was not just the ministrations of the clergy that went to forge this new community. It was the work carried out in caring for the sick and the poor, the setting up of the schools and the orphanage. Most of the latter work being carried out by the Sisters of the Holy Family. One must not forget either, the sodalities and societies within the parish that did so much to bind the community together. Despite the widespread poverty and deprivation that persisted so long, it became a community with a strong identity and contributed so much to the development of the city of Leeds.

During the 1970's and 80's the congregation dwindled and the cost of keeping the church open wasn't feasible. The church closed it's doors for the last time in 1989 and was deconsecrated by the Catholic church. 



















 

 





















 































 














Thanks for looking​


----------



## night crawler (Jun 22, 2012)

Brilliant report I love old churches and it is sad to see them get into this state but you have covered it well with some great photo's.


----------



## cuboard (Jun 23, 2012)

Sick report bro some really great shots, nice one!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 23, 2012)

Superb report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 23, 2012)

What can I say?! Cracking pics & location! Love it


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 18, 2012)

Cheers folks, well worth a look this one if your in the area


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Fantastic report & photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 19, 2012)

Great stuff , really great , last pik is EPIC!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

That place is really rather special. Well done!


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 19, 2012)

great report mate


----------



## HorZa (Jul 28, 2012)

Surprising lack of graffiti on the statues. Looks like a good explore which you've got some cracking photos from.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Aug 2, 2012)

It must have been something to behold in it's day. I think the slow decay lends to the wonderful atmosphere your pictures have captured.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful place but an absolute disgrace that its been left to rot. Great pics and thanks


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 2, 2012)

We tried here a while back but it was tight,i still want to see this..

Ace pics...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 2, 2012)

What a great place, your pictures are outstanding!, thanks for posting .


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 18, 2012)

I want to live in something just like this. Who owns it now that it's been deconsecrated?


----------



## Romford Reject (Sep 18, 2012)

Wonderful place and great pics


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 19, 2012)

wonderful just fasinating. how can something so beauiful be left to rot like that. it saddens me. this is why we do what we do to keep amazing forgotten wonderful places like this alive. thank you for showing us.


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Sep 19, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Beautiful place but an absolute disgrace that its been left to rot. Great pics and thanks


What a place ! 
It's a shame to see it's been allowed to get in that state though.


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 19, 2012)

The monk bought lunch.................


----------

